# That they will not in any of the transactions



## olicica77

Salutare! Stau asupra unui punct din contract, care nu ma pot lamuri, ma poate ajuta cineva, Textul suna in felul urmator:


"That they will not in any of the transactions the parties are desirous of entering into and do, to the best of their abilities assure the other that the transaction codes established will not be affected"

Mi se pare ca lipseste ceva 


Va multumesc!!!


----------



## dointime

Buna,

Dupa parerea mea, din citatul respectiv, lipsesc doua virgule, care ar mai aduce niste lumina in intelegerea lui:

"That they will not, in any of the transactions the parties are desirous of entering into and do, to the best of their abilities, assure the other that the transaction codes established will not be affected"

Pentru a clarifica si mai mult structura frazei, se poate vizualiza si cu paranteze:

"That they will not (in any of the transactions the parties are desirous of entering into and do), to the best of their abilities, assure the other that the transaction codes established will not be affected"

Practic, traducerea (putin adaptata, dar pastrata cat mai fidel) ar veni in felul urmator: 

"Ca partile, in niciuna din tranzactiile in care acestea doresc sa participe si o si fac, in masura in care pot face asta, nu vor asigura cealalta parte ca nu vor fi afectate codurile de tranzactie stabilite."

Hope it helps!


----------



## farscape

Şi eu zic că lipses două virgule, exact acolo unde le-a precizat _dointime_,  dar nu mi-e clar înţelesul: "Părţile... nu vor asigura cealaltă parte  că nu vor fi afectate codurile de tranzacţie stabilite" - traducrea e  corectă dar eu zic ca avem un cuvânt (*not*) în plus aici: 

"That they will not, in any of the transactions..."

Pentru că nu are sens precizarea care urmează: 

"...to the best of their abilities, assure the other..."

Dacă părţile nu vor asigura cealată parte că prevederile stabilite nu  vor fi afectate, ce rost are să folosească această precizare?

Dacă păstrăm "not" atunci nu mai avem "to the best of their abilities" şi viceversa.

Later,

PS: Interesant pseudonim, doin' time 

.


----------



## dointime

Da, si mie mi s-a parut nepotrivit acel "not", in conditiile in care restul frazei parea sa aiba o conotatie de afirmatie, nu de negatie, dar am zis sa nu ma apuc sa tai din cuvinte )

olicica77 poate sa verifice in functie de context, in ce masura acel "not" trebuie sa existe acolo sau nu. 


PS: farscape  nu stiu daca zici pentru ca ti-ai dat seama, este o melodie de la formatia Sublime


----------

